# No (steady) idle at all... help please



## Huli (Apr 14, 2014)

I just got this maxima (2001 M/T), drove it for about 45 minutes, now it will not idle. I managed to keep it running with a bit of a shim on the trottle stop screw. I tried the air volume learning, no go, I guess because the idle is not within specs for idle with my shim. I was thinking of just twisting the stop screw, but it still has the factory tamper paint on it, so I wanted to ask first.

The car drives just fine as long as I dont stop.
No warning lights.
warm or cold, same results.

Help please?

Thanks!


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

Before you do anything, check/clean your IAC and look for bad/questionable vacuum lines. Neither may kick a light, but they make a huge difference. Also when was the last tune up done? I'm talking a full tune up. It almost sounds like something is warming up after awhile and causing the problem. The IACV usually is one of those things.


----------



## Huli (Apr 14, 2014)

Cool man!
I will give that a shot.

I was told the last tune up was recent, which i believe because the filters are all new and shiny. Will be digging into plugs and wires and an oil change next weekend.


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

When you do your plugs, go with NGK. They work well in our cars, bosch, not so much.


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

You might want to pull the old spark plugs out and check them before you buy new ones. Your cars OEM plug is NGK #PFR5G11 (laser platinum) which cost $10 each. If that's not whats in your engine, or if the ones you pulled out no longer have a gap of .044, get new ones. The only exception is if you have NGK laser iridiums (which are even better) with a gap of .044.

So is the idle too low whether the engine is hot or cold?

Also how many miles does the car have?


----------



## Huli (Apr 14, 2014)

So I cleaned all sensors and followed the FSM for checking the idle control. It seems the idle module is bad. So I am going to pull and clean it. Strangest thing happened though... ABS light and check engine light came on AND a code reader will not work!!!

I am starting to think the ECM is fried... 

Any additional advice?


----------



## Huli (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh ... it will not idle on its own. I had to shim the adjust screw to hold 600rpm. Going to try and dial it in better tommorow.


----------



## Huli (Apr 14, 2014)

So I took the entire intake apart and cleaned each piece (what is that black scoop/plate that is between the TB and the intake manifold?). After putting everything back together it will idle, but not start unassisted. I took it to a buddy who has a code reader and cleared all codes to see what would pop up. Strangely enough, the car started warm without assistance, no codes until the next cold start.

Again, assisted start-ups are required. I am going to try and do that air learning thing again, now that it idles, I hope it goes through.


----------



## Huli (Apr 14, 2014)

Cleared the codes.

Did the air learning, as soon as I reved the engine, got the service light again.

Codes were:
P1320 - Ignition signal primary
P0505 - Air control system

I have read where a bad plug or coil can throw both of these codes. Should I try and relearn again? I was thinking of pulling the plugs and inspecting each for any sign of bad burn.

Please advise.


----------

